# strains for vert



## 1itsme (Jun 18, 2013)

ok so i've done a couple vert grows now and i was noticing that my sativa dom plants seem to yield alot better thant indica doms. i've heard a couple other people on the forums mention this as well. also some strains just seem not to like it at all and just produce popcorn. what do you guys think?


----------



## Prawn Connery (Jun 18, 2013)

All my biggest yielding strains have been haze crosses (Neville's Haze or Super Silver Haze crosses, to be more precise). I had one particular Sensi Star plant that grew huge - half a pound - but that was still only half as big as my biggest haze (15oz). And it was a sativa-leaning pheno. The Sensi Star Afghan pheno in my keeper collection (short, squat, leafy) yields around 5oz per run. By comparison, my Stinky Cat Piss Haze yields no less than 10oz per run, and averages about 12oz. The Stinky Cat Piss finishes in 9-10 weeks and the Sensi Star goes 9 weeks. I've been growing some Shishkaberry crosses from Chimera that have grown well - up to about 7oz - and finished in just under 8 weeks.

I'm not particularly a yield grower - all my keeper clones have been chosen for their high - but sativas do tend to do much better in my system than indicas. There a few reasons for this: I have 6' of head height with two 600w lamps hanging one on top of the other - the sativas can take advantage of this head height; most indicas tend to be a lot squatter and leafier, which hurts side-light penetration; sativas tend to be branchier, so are easier to vertically scrog; indicas don't stretch as much, so they have less room to "fill in" in-between nodes (which all my sativas do); sativas tend to flower for a week or two longer than indicas; and I find a lot of indicas are more sensitive to nutrients and simply don't grow as fast or with the same vigour.

Obviouly I'm generalising, as there are some indica hybrids out there that are renowned for their yield and vigour, but again they tend to be at least 50% sativa. I don't know many mostly indica varieties that yield that well. Of course, I've tended to grow a lot more sativas over the years than indicas, but it's a bit of a "chicken and egg" situation: sativas do better in my set-up, so that's what I grow. And I love me a haze high - so that's what I enjoy growing and smoking most.


----------



## Turm (Jun 30, 2013)

Anything tall/that stretches, gotten the best results with my 2k vert.


----------



## ic3qu33n (Jul 8, 2013)

My Blue Magoo clones I got running through my 4x4x2 640w sog 5wks at 15" seem to be looking like they will yield well, look slightly more sativa dom though to me so I believe I'm looking at 10 wks or so.


----------



## 1itsme (Jul 8, 2013)

thnx, I'm running an indica dom odessy which has yielded pretty good in horizontal grows so far and a sativa dom og which has always yielded poorly for me. the results for those 2 strains seem to be opposite in vert, the sativa dom yields way more. I think that the apical dominance of the indica dom makes it harder to take advantage of all the extra light, it just doesn't want to grow large buds on the bottom 1/2. still, the sativa dom has realy surprised me, it has never yielded well for me at all, but in a vert set up, it seems to be responding very well. in fact it is growing so many buds that the trellis i built is totally inadequate to hold it up, I'm going to have to switch to a cage for next grow.


----------



## Ou8aCracker2 (Jul 13, 2013)

Any good hybrid that is 50% sativa/50% indica will do good,the more sativa dominant the better but really it all comes down to the style of vert you'll be doing.If a vsog I'd want somewhat balanced or indica dom,for donut or trees more sativa dom.


----------



## Corso312 (Jul 13, 2013)

Mazar , love the yield n structure on these sluts.


----------



## drekoushranada (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm about to try some OG Raskal White Fire out.


----------



## Corso312 (Jul 16, 2013)

I have og raskal "white" goin now, chopping in 4 weeks...looks outstanding ..yield is average. Tho.


----------



## drekoushranada (Jul 16, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> I have og raskal "white" goin now, chopping in 4 weeks...looks outstanding ..yield is average. Tho.


What do you mean by average? I'm a bit confused because everybody has a different meaning of average when it comes to yields.


----------



## Corso312 (Jul 16, 2013)

I mean 2 zips with a 5 week veg in soil, but its as frosted as anything I've ever seen...2 of them threw. Nuts ten days into bloom.


----------



## drekoushranada (Jul 16, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> I mean 2 zips with a 5 week veg in soil, but its as frosted as anything I've ever seen...2 of them threw. Nuts ten days into bloom.


Well I hope this wifi I have does well. The one I put in a SOG made me gives me reason to think it may yield well. We shall see though.


----------

